# Heavy rain after fertilizing



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

Had to take a chance as it's been dry here since first cutting. Spread 30-0-21 on OG yesterday, then got a nice steady shower.
Not too long before it turned into a heavy rain, prob 2".
Fairly flat ground, no bare soil. Just curious what I might expect.


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Just what the doctor ordered. Steady shower softened it up and heavier rain put it in especially on flat ground. Didn't get any volatilization waiting on rain. Notice you didn't apply any P or S in the mix.


----------

